# Football is like a Battle for Middle-Earth



## HALETH✒🗡 (Oct 13, 2022)

Did anybody watch the football match Barcelona vs Inter yesterday? My father did and I heard one of the sports commentators saying: "They're trying to kick the ball to the goal with the same frequency with which Legolas shoots arrows". 
I suppose you didn't hear this comment because it was the Russian sports commentator who made the joke. So I decided to share it.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 13, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Did anybody watch the football match Barcelona vs Inter yesterday? My father did and I heard one of the sports commentators saying: "They're trying to kick the ball to the goal with the same frequency with which Legolas shoots arrows".
> I suppose you didn't hear this comment because it was the Russian sports commentator who made the joke. So I decided to share it.
> 
> View attachment 16447


lol Nice. Man, shooting a bow as often as Legolas does would leave your arms and chest just burning.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Oct 13, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> lol Nice. Man, shooting a bow as often as Legolas does would leave your arms and chest just burning.


 Probably, kicking a ball so often would leave one's legs burning too.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Oct 13, 2022)

I didn't know russian commentators had the sauce like that.
It was a great match, and much like legolas' on screen appearance a prelude to impending doom (for barca in this case)


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Oct 14, 2022)

CheriptheRipper said:


> Damn I didn't know russian commentators had the sauce like that.
> It was a great match, and much like legolas' on screen appearance a prelude to impending doom (for barca in this case)


Wasn't the score 3:3?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 14, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Wasn't the score 3:3?


Just checked and yes: it was a draw, I think.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Oct 14, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Wasn't the score 3:3?


Yes, barca had to fight desperately for those points. If they had lost they basically would've been kicked out of the tournament.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 14, 2022)

CheriptheRipper said:


> Yes, barca had to fight desperately for those points. If they had lost they basically would've been kicked out of the tournament.


Impending doom indeed it would have been then.


----------

